# LISS Cardio = inhibit gains?



## lachu543 (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi,

What is Your opinion about doing cardio year round, even in Off-Season? I mean for example ~30min LISS at the morning or after training 7x week? Do You think it can inhibit muscle/strength gains ( a lot of studies about cortisol level etc. )? Of course while using AAS.


----------



## BigBob (Oct 23, 2014)

I can't see how 30 min could possibly inhibit gains. Cardio is healthy in many ways. I would say it would help increase gains. Unless you've got some crazy metabolism.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Oct 28, 2014)

I would say if you do it separate from your training you would be much better off.

Check this out: Cardio on Lifting or Non- Lifting Days? | Exercise Biology


Hawk


----------

